
YouTube - Did You Know? - Chirag
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cL9Wu2kWwSY&feature=fvst
======
whatusername
It's a nice vid - although perhaps a little old now.. That being said - I
found it more interesting than the Did You Know 4.0 that came out last month
-- the new ones seems like a "new media rules, old media sucks" rah-rah video
- than anything of much substance.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ILQrUrEWe8>

(although - I've gotta give it full credit for having a list of sources at the
end!)

